# Shelter-Kit products



## dianaofthedunes (Sep 3, 2008)

I was reading the thread about kit homes, but decided to start my own since I'm asking about a particular company.

http://www.shelter-kit.com

They seem to be a reputable company,and they've been in business for almost 40 years. The customer testimonials on their site mention quality materials. I've phoned and e-mailed them, and they've been very helpful in answering all of my questions and reviewing possible floorplans. So far, their customer service has been great, especially considering I've told them I'm not yet sure if/when we're going to building.

I like that everything comes pre-cut and ready for assembly. DH and I both work full-time jobs, and we would only be able to take about 3 weeks to a month off to work on building. We only have experience building chicken coops, sheds, and shelving, and it seems that much of the time we've spent building those projects was spent measuring and cutting. We do have some very good friends that are more experienced at building that have offered their help when/if the time comes to build. At least 4 of these friends can be counted upon to show up for 6-8 hours of work every day for a week. Two would show up every day for as long as it took to finish the project. It should go without saying that both DH and I are resourceful, determined, and hard-working. 

But the idea of shelling out $50K for a 26' by 44' Erector set scares me!

I'm just not sure how to evaluate whether this is a good idea for us or not. Has anyone done anything like this before? Know anything about the company?


----------



## tiogacounty (Oct 27, 2005)

dianaofthedunes said:


> I was reading the thread about kit homes, but decided to start my own since I'm asking about a particular company.
> 
> http://www.shelter-kit.com
> 
> ...


As a builder, my material costs for a similar set of products is WELL under $15 sq.ft. So, basically, you are ending up with a product that is "pre-cut" and shipped as a package, for about 3X the retail value of the material you receive. Sorry, but I'll have to pass on that "deal". You should be able to do a modest foundation, framing, roofing, and siding including PAID labor and materials for less than you will pay for their products. In looking at their product specs. for a stick framed house, nothing is exceptional, or not easily available from your local lumber yard.


----------



## dianaofthedunes (Sep 3, 2008)

tiogacounty said:


> You should be able to do a modest foundation, framing, roofing, and siding including PAID labor and materials for less than you will pay for their products.


Wow. Do you have any idea of what percentage the shell would be of a home's total cost? 

Granted, both DH and I want the satisfaction of building our own home, but I would defnitely settle for helping out a crew to save us a bundle of money! The less we spend on the structure itself, the more likely we are to be able to afford a wind turbine to go off grid...

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## tiogacounty (Oct 27, 2005)

dianaofthedunes said:


> Wow. Do you have any idea of what percentage the shell would be of a home's total cost?


Can't really answer this, as it is very location dependent. Best bet is to decide what you want to do yourself and then get prices on material and subcontracted labor for everything. Good luck.


----------



## lexi green (May 29, 2002)

The big lumber companies will do a material package for free. Take blue print or drawing of what you want done and they will give you a list of material you will need.[Want you to buy there.] how much it will cost.you will need to know the basics, 16 in on center for wall,headers top of doors and windows,Rafters are predone,etc. we bought a garage kit added extra 2x4's,headers, window and doors.


----------



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

evening all,
If you are NH where this kit is made you should be able to find some framing help. I would suggest talk to the local lumber yard. What you need is a semi retired framer who would like to play forman for your project. Hire him to show you what and how to do it. I put 3 second floor additions on over 3 day weekends for friends. With 2 teachers 2 machinists a printer and a computer programer. Roofing on monday pm and they were about the size you are talking about. Or a vocational school would love to do a project. all you really need is one person with patience to lead you in the right direction. And as a sidenote never have a plumberone one end of the truss and a carpenter on the other. One trade leaves the line showing and the other covers it up. Don't ask me how I know.
One last item you may spend more for your material from the local yard but at least is will be usable.
enjoy it
Steve


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

Something you should consider . A few years ago I flipped several houses . I did the work myself & hired labor help as needed . There was three lumberyards that was close . I talked to the mananger at each & explained that I would be buying several thousand dollars worth of material & let them know I was price shopping & would buy from whichever one gave me the best discount . I bought all material at a discount well below regular price . Don't be bashful about letting them know you expect a discount price . All contractors are given a discount price & you can get one too .


----------

